# Moisture Meter



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I know in general this subject has been covered before, but I would like to know about a specific meter. Does anyone have the General MMD4E moisture meter? What do you think of it?
The name brand meters are out of my league right now and I need an inexpensive meter once I get my kiln built. For around $30 I thought this one would be accurate enough to give a relative (decreasing) moisture content during the drying process.
Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm no moisture meter expert but I have bought 4 or 5 cheapos and have not been happy. About 5 years ago I purchased a Lignomat Mini-Ligno E. I've been very pleased with it's accuracy and performance.

I really think you have to spend $100 to get a decent meter but that's just based on my experience. Maybe there's a cheap meter that is accurate and reliable out there and I'm just unaware of it. 




.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

What, if you don't mind, did you not like about the cheaper models? Was it the accuracy or reproducibility or both? My understanding is you can use a meter that is off the actual value by looking at the difference in readings with time while running a kiln. Then just run if a day or so longer to be sure. That meter (the one you cited) is not that expensive, so maybe this is all academic. Maybe I ought to just spend a little more and not have to worry about it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

One I got off ebay just didn't work. Wouldn't even power up. I sent it back he replaced it with a new one and it worked for about a month and quit. He said he'd replace it again I said I just wanted a refund he said sorry we don't do that. I went back and read his advert and sure enough he had said that in his fine print so i didn't give him bad feedback. I just went to a different brand. It worked but every now and then it would give me a reading I didn't trust so I started testing it on known EMC wood and it would give a real high reading about 1 out of 20 or 30 times give or take. 

I don't remember the issues with any others - I do still have one of the cheapos that does work I keep as a backup. I guess it works I haven't used it in several years because the Ligno just never misses a beat. And as you say $100 to $130 investment in a quality tool that will give years of reliable service is an easy decision. There's quite a few good units out there in the $100 to $200 range I'm sure but I only have experience with the Mini-Ligno E. 




.


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

I think is not a bad place to start especially if cost is a real issue. But recognize it may be a relative indicator only. That will not eliminate it's usefullness especially since you are building a kiln. Just don't really trust the values to be absolutely accurate - but they may be close enough for practical purposes. They can show that MC is increasing or decreasing however and give you a ball park value. 

I bought a mostly no-name moisture meter listing for $299 for a 'bargain' (I thought) $99. It did not calibrate per the manual after a while so I sent it in for repair. They honored that it was still under warantee, did a good job of taking care of the matter re customer service and even sent a second probe. Nice! But... It still had the same problem. It still does a decent job of many things it is suppose to do and I use it. But can I really believe its reading when it says MC= 10.2 when adjusted for species and temperature etc. Likely not. I still find it useful in my shop! And since it has been said that 'more than 90% of all problems with wood involve moisture', it's the tool of choice that many woodworkers don't even consider or have in their shop. That, IMO is worse than not getting even an inexpensive one. Did everyone start out with a Unisaw?

Another thought - $30 on something that flat out does not work is a different story. $30 wasted is not a good trade off with a $60 one that works. Be sure you can return it if NG and find out about the warantee. Even on a cheap one.

Let us know about how your kiln turns out.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

wmodavis said:


> IAnother thought - $30 on something that flat out does not work is a different story. $30 wasted is not a good trade off with a $60 one that works. Be sure you can return it if NG and find out about the warantee. Even on a cheap one.
> 
> Let us know about how your kiln turns out.


Yes I know what your talking about. I'd rather pay a little more for something than buy something cheaper that only works for a while. The way my luck goes. I don't have a disposable income:laughing:.


----------

